# Bye Bye Suzuki



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is the very last time I own a faired motorcycle, I don't like them and I don't ride them and yet I fall for them every year. I bought this in Oct 05, it is mint, it would be as I have covered 145 miles in total. In the same period I have done over 3000 on a 1981 Kawasaki Spectre. From now on all my bikes will be at least 25 yaers old and have no plastic.









Going on Ebay tomorrow if anybody is interested.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Get yourself a nice sensible car


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> Get yourself a nice sensible car


I have a 2003 Mondeo, a 2001 Suzuki Ignis, a 1998 Vectra Estate and a 1988 Volvo 740 Auto.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself a nice sensible car
> ...


OK now I understand why you have a bike


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Bye bye Suzuki".

Letting the geisha go at last







?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


No three bikes, the Suzuki, a Kawasaki Spectre and a Honda Dominator.









The Suzuki was sold within 12 hours of listing it on Ebay







I could have sold it 3 times in those 12 hours, just like the last bike I put on there, I am going to have to price the next one right.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself a nice sensible car
> ...


Within that lot is one sensible car......something that didn't quite become a car......one piece of poop.......and a tank!









Only what I've heard of course


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Are you calling my Ignis poop







I have just obtained it for Carolyn but it is such good fun that I have decided to keep it for myself.







I cannot give the Volvo away, I've tried my best, it's not as if I can just leave it to rot because it won't







I am open to suggestions.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Are you calling my Ignis poop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get Top Gear to trash it


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Are you calling my Ignis poop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah...I wouldn't do that.....its that shitty Vectra.......









Suzuki have never quite managed to make a whole car as yet....but they keep trying 

Cute though, ain't they?

regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Are you calling my Ignis poop
> ...


They could see how well it survived a distruction derby against a Toyota Hilux, Jeremy Clarkson would enjoy that


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I honestly don't think the Toyota would fair tpo well. The Volvo had been laid up for 2 years in a field in Lincolnshire before I got my hands on it. A new battery and it went straight through the mot







Shortly aftewards I hit a Honda Prelude at about 10mph and it disintegrated, the Volvo had a scratch on it's wheelarch









It's still here if anybody wants it







Imagine driving whilst being all comfy in bed, that's what it's like.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Are you calling my Ignis poop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I met my other half here in Aus she asked me what I drove. I had an Elise at the time which she didnt understand but I showed her a pic and told her about it. When she arrived in the UK, tired after a 24hr plan ride, I said Id pick her up. Knowing she had luggage and that my car was due a service before we zipped off to France for a week in the sun I whacked the Lotus in for service and took their loan car.... an Ignis. She didnt bat an eyelid until about half way home from the airport and then asked if this was my "real car...".... er, like I made the other one up!











MarkF said:


> Imagine driving whilst being all comfy in bed, that's what it's like.


I now understand why Cagers never see bikes... theyre asleep!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> From now on all my bikes will be at least 25 yaers old and have no plastic.


Quite agree - my '76 BM has over 100k on it now, and is still quick enough to scare anybody with any sense.

But I'm not scared.

Errr.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

chris l said:


> > From now on all my bikes will be at least 25 yaers old and have no plastic.
> 
> 
> Quite agree - my '76 BM has over 100k on it now, and is still quick enough to scare anybody with any sense.
> ...


Just seen this Chris, have you any pics? I'd like to see some.









I am currently getting my Spectre into shape and will post a pic in a week or two. I am having real difficulty getting parts as they were only made for 2 years (80-82) in the States, I've never seen one over here apart from mine. I don't know whether to put effort into it as it's such an oddball or chop it.


----------

